

BYOD vs CYOD: User Choice in a Policy Driven World - josh2600
http://blog.2600hz.com/post/36073893172/byod-versus-cyod-user-choice-in-a-policy-driven 

======
KThornton
Interesting. Have you seen any specific case studies of organizations taking a
CYOD strategy?

I wonder if this leads the way to CYOT / CYOC (Choose Your Own Tech / Choose
Your Own Cloud) corporate strategies as well - same as BYOD paved the way to
employees and business units turning to Shadow IT to get the tools they need.

~~~
josh2600
I'd love to offer a case study, I believe we're going to put one out in the
first half of next year.

My feeling is that BYOD is great for introducing IT to outsourcing, but CYOD
is a form of outsourcing that IT departments find easier to stomach. Lord
knows that NETSEC teams hate Shadow IT with a passion!

Choose your own tech already exists in a lot of enterprises (here's a choice
of two laptops! You can use Chrome or Safari!), but it's coming into
providence now because of BYOD.

